# New Toys



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

with this season drawing to a close, the thoughts running through a true waterfowler's mind are probably about how they are going to secure the funds to get some new toys for next year. i know thats what im thinkin about. decoys, blinds, boats, trailors, calls, thats one of the great things about waterfowling, there are so many different things that can be added. so how about it boys? whats on the list for next year?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bigger trailer for more gear! 

Oh yeah... and another Lab!! :run:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Trailer. More gas money.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

At least a dozen Bigfoots, an Avery Finisher, and maybe a Tim Grounds Super Mag. Recently bought a home made enclosed trailer. Fits about 4 dozen fullbodies. Doesn't handle frozen ploughed fields well, so I would like to buy a different one.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Another two dozen full bodies, enclosed trailer, and a 10 ga. auto If your buying, make that four dozen


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Everyone I have hunted with this fall said I need a trailer.Five doz full bodies,2 doz shells blind,etc all packed into an 8ft pickup box with a topper.More gas money,or lower gas prices would be nice also.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

More full bodies and more snow goose windsocks.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Some new GHG fullbodies, hopefully I can get about 30 of them.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow goose fullbodies


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

3 doz more big foots.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

All I want for Christmas...

Some more bigfoots, new puppy :run:
more snow decoys, a small boat to retreive birds with when they go way out in the water just in case.
Get rid of the nova and go back to an auto


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Enclosed trailer, a call that works for Ron, and some new eyes for Monte!!!

Seriously though, an enclosed trailer that doesn't leak, more dekes, and more fun in the field.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll second the request for Dan....I also think he should get a bigger trailer and more bigfoots. I am starting a preliminary search for a yellow lab puppy...if anyone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gander to close and leave the state!

More decoys and another goose call, different lanyard, maybe a new 935 Mossy!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte, If you would quit stealing my bigfoots and leaving them for Zach, I would have a good size spread by now. Instead I have to pay to fix my digital camera you ran over!!! :withstupid:

Oh yea, I wish Ron would get a new call that worked too!!!! Duck and goose.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

More gas money and a playmate for Remmi :beer:

And to find an automatic shotgun that is synthetic, but looks like a traditional wood gun. I hate the looks of the synthetics, but my poor wood guns take a beating!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

O yea a trailer would be nice too for the full bodies I want :thumb:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

djleye and field hunter, I am gonna have to start charging you guys rent on my Bigfoots :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought FH was stealing Dan's decoys to pay for renting your! By the way Dan I got another doz of the GHG! You know the ones that FH does not steal! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Zach, He just leave sthem in the garage and always says there is something wrong with the Tahoe, so I end up driving and providing decoys and calling in all the birds (in spite of the two others calling) and flagging. Then these two clowns shoot so fast and scare the birds off before I ever get a chance to shoot! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

We wait as long as we can, but it is not our fault you forget to load your gun! :rollin: Not once not twice but you can tell them the total!


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Man that sucks, you do all the work and get non of the reward. But at least yoy get to hunt with good freinds.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !!:thumb:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

turkish gold,

Might you be Djs friend from WA that he called after every hunt?


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Nope that is not me I do not even know who DJ is aside from this forum, sorry but no cigar.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !!:thumb:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No but he is a nicer guy than you two, Fieldhunter!!!! :withstupid:

Ron, I was so busy doing everything for you guys that I did forget to reload at times!!!    At least I wasn't shooting when all those geese were missed, what's your excuse?? :wink:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

More bigfoots, a lab, a good short reed, and maybe even a new gun.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

a few hundred snow goose floaters, more windsocks...more fullbodies for canadas, new call or two, new ecaller, and ummmmm SOME BIRDS THAT WANT TO COOPERATE!


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

$$1,000,000 TO SPEND ON A TRUCK AND BOAT AND SOME PRIVATE LAND WITH WATER AND REST ON DECOYSSSSSS AND DECOYSSS AND DECOYSSSSS


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I just want more time to hunt!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A bigger truck to pull my bigger trailer and another 20 Doz BFs.


----------

